# 1.6 Cruze Diesel - 2017 Detroit Auto-show



## Zenturii (Jan 15, 2017)

Well it appears they did move the door lock buttons to the door! I still have to force myself to remember they're on the center console. Agree that making the parking brake a foot pedal seems a step backward. Small cars have been putting it on the central hump since the 1970s.

I guess we'll see how many Gen1 people post here as a buzzkill. Way too much CEL nonsense for me to handle in the first 3 years of ownership. It needs to be flawless after this next dealership visit, or I'll be counting the months until my loan is paid off (2 years.)


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

This is what I was looking for...


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for the update, the color of the car doesn't seem very attractive. I rarely ever move my side mirrors so no big deal for me about that. The DEF fill location is much better, just have to make sure to be careful not to def in diesel or vice versa. Spare tire is a good thing. I don't anticipate I will be getting another car anytime real soon, my 15 diesel has been darn near perfect and only 21k miles. I never use a parking brake unless I am changing oil or something so I don't care where they put it.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

The color looks strange because of many lights around that were flashing all the time. I agree with the position of the DEF, the diameter is smaller you really can't put the gas pipe into it. Mirror adjusting knob may be tolerated but the parking brake for people with MT is a pain in the ** when you are at the stop light on a hill. Not to mention that I like to temporary disable stability and traction controls and spin the car using the hand brake, on the snow or ice, of course not on the main roads..


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Agree with you if you have a manual transmission on parking brake. When I had a manual I used it more but still not much, usually just put it in gear, not many hills in Indy.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

The gen2 cruze has the battery in the trunk. Looks like they kept it there with the diesel.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> The color looks strange because of many lights around that were flashing all the time. I agree with the position of the DEF, the diameter is smaller you really can't put the gas pipe into it. Mirror adjusting knob may be tolerated but the parking brake for people with MT is a pain in the ** when you are at the stop light on a hill. Not to mention that I like to temporary disable stability and traction controls and spin the car using the hand brake, on the snow or ice, of course not on the main roads..


Isn't it required for the handbrake to be an actual handbrake in a manual transmission vehicle and not a foot pedal? I've never seen a MT with a foot pedal for a parking brake.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting these! I am excited to go to the show next weekend and see it. I am leaning toward an Equinox or Terrain diesel for the AWD, but this really looks like an interesting car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ha! Called it on the DEF being in the fuel filler door. Only reason why it would be so big in the first place.



> But the parking brake for people with MT is a pain in the ** when you are at the stop light on a hill.


Parking brake is a pull handle on center console on Gen2 manual just like the Gen 1. Only the autos have the foot brake.

Door mirror adjustment does not bother me one bit. It's fine, and everything on the interior is ergonomically laid out pretty well. I do wish that the models with the wireless phone charger didn't give up the little storage cubby, though.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Door mirror adjustment does not bother me one bit. It's fine, and everything on the interior is ergonomically laid out pretty well. I do wish that the models with the wireless phone charger didn't give up the little storage cubby, though.


Hehehe, lucky you don't share the car with somebody else otherwise you would be confused where is up & down vs left & right when you would play with that knob.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Hehehe, lucky you don't share the car with somebody else otherwise you would be confused where is up & down vs left & right when you would play with that knob.


Still doesn't bother me. Shrug.


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

You are correct, the model depicted here is an auto transmission model. The manual transmission model has the park brake handle in the center floor console.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

How the **** did I miss this there? I guess it didn't exactly stand out - I must've not seen the back, otherwise I'd have seen the badge.

I'm assuming the higher-level trim models get an electronic parking brake? 

My Z28 has a foot pedal (as all second gens do), so I'm used to that - though I much prefer a hand-operated one.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Went to the Chicago auto show yesterday, was a lot of fun. Huge venue for auto show. Thought there would be a Cruze diesel there, they chose to bring an engine instead of the car. I sort of question how much GM will promote the diesel if you can't bring the car to a major auto show. The GM exhibits were pretty traditional. The dodge exhibits were interactive for the trucks. And the cars, had a short drag strip for the cars that was incredible. I question how committed to diesel cars GM is when there will be hundreds of thousands of people and no Cruze diesel there. The Chevy rep did say they are expecting 50 and 53 mpg on the Cruze diesel. I should have asked more questions and didn't.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Went to the Chicago auto show yesterday, was a lot of fun. Huge venue for auto show. Thought there would be a Cruze diesel there, they chose to bring an engine instead of the car. I sort of question how much GM will promote the diesel if you can't bring the car to a major auto show. The GM exhibits were pretty traditional. The dodge exhibits were interactive for the trucks. And the cars, had a short drag strip for the cars that was incredible. I question how committed to diesel cars GM is when there will be hundreds of thousands of people and no Cruze diesel there. The Chevy rep did say they are expecting 50 and 53 mpg on the Cruze diesel. I should have asked more questions and didn't.


You sure they didn't sneak one in like they did at Detroit? Until this thread was posted, I didn't even have the slightest clue one had been there, as it blended right in. I did see the engine cutaway, but that was it.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> You sure they didn't sneak one in like they did at Detroit? Until this thread was posted, I didn't even have the slightest clue one had been there, as it blended right in. I did see the engine cutaway, but that was it.


I looked and asked the Chevrolet rep, he said they didn't bring one. Oh well, watching a challenger with a hemi go full throttle for a sec on a track inside was worth it. Chevrolet display was ok. They brought 2018 GMC terrains but couldn't sit in them. It was a fun day, just disappointed in Chevrolet. They obviously are not ready to be released or promoted.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I looked and asked the Chevrolet rep, he said they didn't bring one. Oh well, watching a challenger with a hemi go full throttle for a sec on a track inside was worth it. Chevrolet display was ok. They brought 2018 GMC terrains but couldn't sit in them. It was a fun day, just disappointed in Chevrolet. They obviously are not ready to be released or promoted.


Or maybe the Chicago Auto Show isn't as big as the Detroit Auto Show.

The manual transmission does get a hand brake, although to answer whoever said it, no it's not required for the emergency brake to be an actual hand brake when mated with a manual transmission.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Or maybe the Chicago Auto Show isn't as big as the Detroit Auto Show.
> 
> The manual transmission does get a hand brake, although to answer whoever said it, no it's not required for the emergency brake to be an actual hand brake when mated with a manual transmission.


Chicago is a major show as I understand it, Detroit, Chicago, L.A. & New York. It was a cool show, only odd thing was it was on two sides of the convention hall with a large corridor between. It was fun. The interactive stuff where u get to ride in various cars trucks was cool, I just didn't want to stand in line for it, there was people everywhere. It is a Tradition I have done with my 21 year old son over the last decade.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Chicago is a major show as I understand it, Detroit, Chicago, L.A. & New York. It was a cool show, only odd thing was it was on two sides of the convention hall with a large corridor between. It was fun. The interactive stuff where u get to ride in various cars trucks was cool, I just didn't want to stand in line for it, there was people everywhere. It is a Tradition I have done with my 21 year old son over the last decade.


I mean in the eyes of the manufacturer. Maybe the 'debut' of sorts at the Detroit show was enough to satisfy their efforts?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> I mean in the eyes of the manufacturer. Maybe the 'debut' of sorts at the Detroit show was enough to satisfy their efforts?


I don't know why they chose to not bring a Cruze diesel to Chicago. Seems odd to me especially now that they released the EPA numbers. I have friends with VW diesels that are turning their vehicles in, seems like a perfect opportunity to me to promote the Cruze diesel in Chicago. Will be hundreds of thousands of folks going to the show. The size of the show in Chicago seemed similiar to Detroit. Chevrolet exhibit was very nice, just not interactive like some other vendors, no big deal. Now my bucket list is to go to L.A. And New York shows.


----------

